# تصميم جديد بالأرت كام من خلال صورة



## داود بن داود (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





أخواني الكرام أحب أن اعرض عليكم خدماتي وذلك بعد إذن إدارة المنتدي

يمكنني وبفضل الله تعالى الرسم ثنائي وثلاثي البعد لأي صورة يتم الطلب عليها من خلال اي طلبات مقدمة فقط ارسل لي الصورة او ضعها في هذا المنتدى وأنا أقوم بتحويلها لثلاثي البعد جاهزة على التنفيذ مباشرة. فقط قم بوضع الصورة ومقاساتها المطلوبة وبفضل الله في خلال 48 ساعة تكون الصورة جاهزة ان شاء الله.

لزيارة ألبومي ومشاهدة بعض أعمالي يرجى زيارة صفحتي

https://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=256220141080798




بالتوفيق بإذن الله
​


----------



## حسن-12 (7 يناير 2012)

عمل مميز


----------



## داود بن داود (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك ياأخ حسن تحياتي لمرورك


----------



## zakimc (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم.
عمل جميل بارك الله فيك.
ياليتك تعلمنا هده الفكرة بشرح بسيط ولو بالصور.
واتمنى الا اكون قد شغلتك عن عملك وتقبل تحيات معجب باعمالك .........ما شاء الله.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.


----------



## allaouamc (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Abdullahzahrani (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو من حضرتك التواصل على الايميل [email protected]
جدة المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## داود بن داود (10 أكتوبر 2012)

وفيك بارك الله أخ *allaouamc* ... الأخ *Abdullahzahrani* ارسلت لك اميل ... تحياتي


----------

